# Dogs And More Dogs....



## DanBrown (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi,

_*Dogs And More Dogs*_​





































Top One is Mine...Took my last slice of Watermelon 

____

Enjoy!
Dan


----------



## AuthorMonica (Aug 17, 2011)

I lost my little Blanca to kidney disease in 2011, and I just wanted to share her memory and a picture here. She was a special little girl that I adopted from a shelter. I've since adopted a new dog, and I'll post a photo of her soon. But here's to remembering Blanca:


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely dogs.


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

What beautiful dogs! I remember, as a kid, dogs were animals that belonged in the back yard or tied up - now almost everyone I know with dogs has them in the house and on the bed. My three children each had a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel to grow up with and they sleep on their beds. My special doggy friend is a Cavvy cross Border Collie, he's ten now and has been my dearest friend - he sits at our bedroom window, waiting and watching for me if I go out and sleeps next to me every night. My husband has his Cavalier on his side of the bed - we need a big bed to cope with two people and two dogs who think they deserve the most space. My mother cannot understand how anyone could possibly have a dog in the bedroom, much less the bed!

Our 21 yo daughter's puppy last Christmas (she still has her 9yo Cavvy, just fell in love with this one, too)









And this year's Christmas photo of him









Her older dog who really doesn't get into the Christmas spirit quite so much, lol









And my beautiful boy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

One of the last photos of Noggin before he really started to lose weight from his inflammatory bowel disease.


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

Noggin looks a grand old dog... how old was he and what breed? (or breeds). I usually associate that brindle colour with greyhounds or Staffies but thhe pattern on the face/neck looks like cattle dog.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

lea_owens said:


> Noggin looks a grand old dog... how old was he and what breed? (or breeds). I usually associate that brindle colour with greyhounds or Staffies but thhe pattern on the face/neck looks like cattle dog.


He was an Aussie Cattle Dog mix (mixed with something bigger than an ACD). He was about 12-1/2 years old when he went for his last walk. He lived with me for 10-1/2 years after I adopted him from a local animal orphanage.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Awwww - grand pic of Noggin! I'm going to dig up some of my own!
(My own 12.5 yo Golden has recently started having serious arthritis affliction - trying to find some meds she can tolerate to make her more comfortable)

@DanBrown - thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

I thought that was a cattle dog smile on Noggin's face!

I know there are some good mixes around to help dogs with arthritis - there are the natural ones and some that have shark cartilage in it, and I know friends who do 'red light therapy' and swear by it on the older dogs (I have the little red lights for this but not totally convinced about how good it is, but do it anyway because it can't hurt). In Australia we have a mix at vets called "Sasha's Blend" (easy to google it) that a lot of people use for their older and arthritic dogs. I'm going to start my ten year old (who doesn't show any signs YET) on some preventatives so that he has the best chance at a long, healthy life.


----------



## JustinHall (Jan 4, 2012)

I've had a dog now for 6 years, and this website has been very helpful: www.doggiebuddy.com.

The articles are far from Shakespeare, but the 52 Tricks page has been, like I said, very helpful. Highly recommended!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

This is my goofy Murphy. he was turned into a shelter, and the shelter evaluator thought he might be a biter and suggested he "needs a firm trainer to teach him how to be a happy Golden Retriever". Sheez.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> This is my goofy Murphy. he was turned into a shelter, and the shelter evaluator thought he might be a biter and suggested he "needs a firm trainer to teach him how to be a happy Golden Retriever". Sheez.


LOL - he sure looks like a biter. NOT.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

My Billy and I. The adoption group told me Billy was 'painfully shy'. I have yet to see that part of his personality.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

I have quite a few Labs as I am a breeder and I compete them in hunting tests. This is my youngest girl, Certainty's Wanna Be A Bond Girl, call name Vesper.









And my Stevie girl, Keepsake's Welsh Witch At Certainty.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

KTaylor-Green said:


> I have quite a few Labs as I am a breeder and I compete them in hunting tests. This is my youngest girl, Certainty's Wanna Be A Bond Girl, call name Vesper.


They are BEAUTIES. 
Just curious: when you say her 'call name' is Vesper, does that mean that's what you call her during competition even though her registered name is much longer?


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

CegAbq said:


> They are BEAUTIES.
> Just curious: when you say her 'call name' is Vesper, does that mean that's what you call her during competition even though her registered name is much longer?


Thank you! And yes, we call her Vesper. The long one is her registered name. Coming up with registered names can be a past time all on it's own!


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

And here is Kansas! (SHR Morganstead's GraciLu Out O Kansas JH)









And Scarlett (HR UH Certainty's Color Me Scarlett Ablaze JH


----------

